# Glycine destroyed



## johndozier (Feb 17, 2016)

A quick perusal on the bay declining prices and values. Invicta strikes. To the tru!e Glycine lovers - be afraid, be VERY AFRAID


----------



## MadHarry56 (Nov 29, 2018)

DW will no doubt be standing by to add a premium maker to their portfolio. TAG Heuer, unless they can get their act together. I hate the TAG addition. Heuer seems to have lost all credibility and seems happy to bumble along as "style accessories" at the moment.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

What the heck are you guys talking about, I haven't read such nonsense in awhile. There was a good chance if Invicta didn't infuse cash into Glycine, Glycine would have closed up shop. So far Invicta has taken a hands off approach, from what I can tell.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

johndozier said:


> A quick perusal on the bay declining prices and values. Invicta strikes. To the tru!e Glycine lovers - be afraid, be VERY AFRAID


Honestly any watch that is just a sellita movement in a standard looking steel case with sapphire crystal should cost about the same anyway. They don't even regulate them.

Maybe 400 for materials and $50 for labor. Why should it cost any more than that? It's not like they are touching the movements or crafting anything except to put a new rotor on. Slap that .... together with underpaid labor and put it in the mail. This goes for any watch brand that costs less than a car.


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about, I haven't read such nonsense in awhile. There was a good chance if Invicta didn't infuse cash into Glycine, Glycine would have closed up shop. So far Invicta has taken a hands off approach, from what I can tell.


You are absolutely correct. Furthermore, the price drop is a case of guilt by association if I have ever seen one. Aside from a logo change which predates the Invicta involvement most of the watches are almost identical in design to the pre-Invicta days. If you liked the Combat Sub or the Incursore then, but don't like them now because Invicta purchased Glycine then you are a shallow hypocrite who makes decisions about watches based on price, not quality. There is no difference between the Combat Subs that WIS were paying almost $1000 for just over a year ago and the ones available today at deeply discounted prices. People out there who do not own Glycines should be jumping for joy at the prospect of snagging a solid well-made piece like the Combat Sub for under $400! Instead, some are dismissing some great watches because of the parent company. Let us not forget that FORD (Found On the Road Dead) makes some pretty crappy cars, but they also make the Corvette. Get over it!


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Justsumguy said:


> You are absolutely correct. Furthermore, the price drop is a case of guilt by association if I have ever seen one. Aside from a logo change which predates the Invicta involvement most of the watches are almost identical in design to the pre-Invicta days. If you liked the Combat Sub or the Incursore then, but don't like them now because Invicta purchased Glycine then you are a shallow hypocrite who makes decisions about watches based on price, not quality. There is no difference between the Combat Subs that WIS were paying almost $1000 for just over a year ago and the ones available today at deeply discounted prices. People out there who do not own Glycines should be jumping for joy at the prospect of snagging a solid well-made piece like the Combat Sub for under $400! Instead, some are dismissing some great watches because of the parent company. Let us not forget that FORD (Found On the Road Dead) makes some pretty crappy cars, but they also make the Corvette. Get over it!


Chevrolet makes corvette. But your point is well made.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

blackbard said:


> Chevrolet makes corvette. But your point is well made.


Corvette was always a chevy brand. They were never acquired and this is nothing like that.

Maybe Volkswagen taking over Porsche would fit your analogy better. The point of the takover is to leverage invicta's supply chain and marketing to make glycine profitable. I guarantee you invicta is using their manufacturers to machine glycine's cases at a lower cost.


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I knew that and I realized my mistake the minute I clicked post, but WUS does not allow newbies to edit posts! What's that about? Anyway, thanks for understanding my meaning and not taking me to task for my mistake!


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

Swiss movements in Chinese cases are nothing new. Probably been going on for more than twenty years. Any Swiss mechanical watch in a price range similar to Glycine will be in a Chinese case (and bracelet). For an example of pricing for Chinese cases, going back ten years or so, I worked in a shop that sold Skagen. This is a Chinese watch with a Japanese movement--Miyota. Many Skagen models came with a crystal unique to Skagen. If a crystal was broken the only way to get another was from Skagen. Ordering a crystal, meant one got the crystal already fitted to a new case and bracelet. Our cost? $20.

Obviously, Skagen was making money at $20, which means they were probably paying $10 to the Chinese manufacturer. To be fair, the quality of the case and bracelet are not the same as Glycine. However, even at double or triple the cost of Skagen cases, the Glycine cases and bracelets are probably well under $50. I can buy a new Sellita movement, caliber SW200-1 for $165. The SW220-1 is $217.50. The supplier who would sell the movement to me probably paid half that. The company that sold the movement to the supplier made money.

It has been reported a couple years that plain vanilla ETA movements were about $55 in quantities of 100. Add in hands and dials, fancy boxes and labor to assemble and the cost to Glycine out the door is perhaps $150. They ain't in business to lose money.

We tend to have a vision in our heads, promoted for many years by the Swiss industry, of a little old man with white hair and a loupe assembling our watch with a pair of tweezers and screwdriver. Of course, logically we know better. Most everything is automated.

Maybe folks think they are getting a bargain for a Glycine at $400 because TAG, which is about the same quality watch as Glycine sells for three times as much. I say TAGs aren't bought, they are sold with extensive and expensive marketing.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ccwatchmaker said:


> Swiss movements in Chinese cases are nothing new. Probably been going on for more than twenty years. Any Swiss mechanical watch in a price range similar to Glycine will be in a Chinese case (and bracelet). For an example of pricing for Chinese cases, going back ten years or so, I worked in a shop that sold Skagen. This is a Chinese watch with a Japanese movement--Miyota. Many Skagen models came with a crystal unique to Skagen. If a crystal was broken the only way to get another was from Skagen. Ordering a crystal, meant one got the crystal already fitted to a new case and bracelet. Our cost? $20.
> 
> Obviously, Skagen was making money at $20, which means they were probably paying $10 to the Chinese manufacturer. To be fair, the quality of the case and bracelet are not the same as Glycine. However, even at double or triple the cost of Skagen cases, the Glycine cases and bracelets are probably well under $50. I can buy a new Sellita movement, caliber SW200-1 for $165. The SW220-1 is $217.50. The supplier who would sell the movement to me probably paid half that. The company that sold the movement to the supplier made money.
> 
> ...


Great info.

I got each of my 5 automatic Glycine Combat for under $280USD including shipping, most from eBay seller called Glycine-Direct and one from Costco. Even at those prices, every seller is making money.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

They are dumping old stock to focus on their new lineup, which is still too broad for my taste. Even Glycine Direct keeps some Airmen in the higher price bracket, because they need to get rid of the rest.
A few days ago they announced new watches on their page for the first time:
https://glycine-watch.ch/collection/highlights/
The big question is, if they can revitalize the brand or not. It's good to see, that they keep some models in smaller sizes.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

New to Glycine,bought an Incursore manual wind in PVD at a bargain price on feebay....apart from the relatively weak lume it feels equal in quality to the Panerai Luminor Marina I used to have.
Marketing is all fur coat and no knickers.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

johndozier said:


> A quick perusal on the bay declining prices and values. Invicta strikes. To the tru!e Glycine lovers - be afraid, be VERY AFRAID


I thought this thread was going to be about how you destroyed your watch doing something cool.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I used to work for a major company that sold shampoo, etc. directly to Costco. They marked things up around 18% across the board. While the jewelry dept. has a few big direct accounts for seiko, citizen, Invicta distributors, I understand they mainly use a big wholesaler that sources the expensive watches and jewellry for them. This protects Costco from taking a big loss on any merchandise that doesn't sell. Since Costco buys the stuff cheap like a grey market retailer does, it's the manufacturer/distributor that takes the loss up front. Judging by the low $279 dollar Glycine Sub's price, I figure Costco probably got a big shipment directly from Invicta's US distributor at a huge discount, like $235/ea. Couldn't be too much above manufacturing costs. A small dealer was probably paying $400 and trying to sell it for $800. (50% off $1500 "retail"). Anyway, any Swiss watch with a movement like this is always a great deal for under $400.


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, watches, no matter which brand name, are a poor investment. Unless you are spending $1000's, don't expect too much return. Wear them and enjoy them. I just bought the Bronze Airman from Glycine -Direct after I realized that Evine was taking me to the cleaners for the same watch and they couldn't even get the specs right on their site saying it was "Bronze Tone Stainless Steel" and $100. more with more wheeling and dealing, very pricey shipping and ridiculous sales tax.. Sure, the Airman Bronze cost $599 with no hassles involved, but I will tell you, I have had 6 Glycines this year and they were all great. ..An Airman Purist, an Incursore,A Combat 6 ,another blue combat 6 and my Airman 17 I just bought them, wore them a little and sold two to get a more expensive one. I did that until I finally have the two I want. I have 35 other watches and these are the only two that I wear for more than a day at a time...Now I only have two Airman watches and my Combat Golden Eye , which is currently up for sale to help finance the Bronze. If I didn't get bored so easily, these two would be fine if they were my only watches...They are beautiful, accurate and I cannot ask for a better watch. I have had a Rolex GMT for 23 years and it was okay, but I like the Airman much more. A 3 time zone GMT 44mm on Leather. That's my taste. The Rolex just didn't do it for me. Glycines are as nice as anything out there at the same price point and a few that cost much more. I'm very happy a friend of mine got me introduced me to Glycine. Someday I might think about a Vintage model but I hope I can wear mine till they become vintage.


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

I recently took a bath on my Combat Sub! Great watch with impeccable time (a solid +4s/day everyday), but I just didn't give it enough wrist time. 

More than just being associated with Invicta, the brand has declined from over saturation! Massdrop is the real undertaker here.

I still have my trusty Combat 7, though, and it also runs well. I think they do more with the third-party movements than people give them credit for.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Justsumguy said:


> People out there who do not own Glycines should be jumping for joy at the prospect of snagging a solid well-made piece like the Combat Sub for under $400!


Totally agree. The current sales price might annoy some of the existing Glycine collectors but will benefit Glycine as company (or should I say Invicta?) in the long run. As long as Glycine continues to make good quality pieces and at this good prices, you will attract a lot more potential buyers (including me) making the brand more well known. Steinhart is a good example and they seem to hold their value in the preown market.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

It's been 4 years since this discussion started and nothing changed regarding the perception of Glycine. They launched a new website and made minor changes to their line up, but they're still selling most of their inventory for low prices via a few online retailers and drop.com. Has anybody valid information, whether they increased the number of sold watches in the past two years?


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Justsumguy said:


> You are absolutely correct. Furthermore, the price drop is a case of guilt by association if I have ever seen one. Aside from a logo change which predates the Invicta involvement most of the watches are almost identical in design to the pre-Invicta days. If you liked the Combat Sub or the Incursore then, but don't like them now because Invicta purchased Glycine then you are a shallow hypocrite who makes decisions about watches based on price, not quality. There is no difference between the Combat Subs that WIS were paying almost $1000 for just over a year ago and the ones available today at deeply discounted prices. People out there who do not own Glycines should be jumping for joy at the prospect of snagging a solid well-made piece like the Combat Sub for under $400! Instead, some are dismissing some great watches because of the parent company. Let us not forget that FORD (Found On the Road Dead) makes some pretty crappy cars, but they also make the Corvette. Get over it!


Uh, Ford doesn't make Corvette , That's a GM car . They make the Mustang. Many more Mustangs on the road than Corvettes too. I don't like FORD at all..But i'd like a "vette. It's just the most impractical car if you live anywhere that it rains , snows or has bumpy roads or you have to carry anything except one other person.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Justsumguy said:


> You are absolutely correct. Furthermore, the price drop is a case of guilt by association if I have ever seen one. Aside from a logo change which predates the Invicta involvement most of the watches are almost identical in design to the pre-Invicta days. If you liked the Combat Sub or the Incursore then, but don't like them now because Invicta purchased Glycine then you are a shallow hypocrite who makes decisions about watches based on price, not quality. There is no difference between the Combat Subs that WIS were paying almost $1000 for just over a year ago and the ones available today at deeply discounted prices. People out there who do not own Glycines should be jumping for joy at the prospect of snagging a solid well-made piece like the Combat Sub for under $400! Instead, some are dismissing some great watches because of the parent company. Let us not forget that FORD (Found On the Road Dead) makes some pretty crappy cars, but they also make the Corvette. Get over it!


Since when did Ford make the Corvette? Get your facts straight! I am a Ford lover, get good service from my local dealer, not that I need it that often on my 17 and 20 year old vehicles.


----------

